# Pro MMA debut at age 40



## phlaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is my friend Randy making his pro mma debut.  Age 40, recovering alcoholic, gastric bypass surgery and lost over 150 lbs to get down to 264.5 for the weigh-ins.


He plans to get down to 205.  He has a wrestling background (through college) and studies traditional Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 25, 2010)

phlaw said:


> Here is my friend Randy making his pro mma debut. Age 40, recovering alcoholic, gastric bypass surgery and lost over 150 lbs to get down to 264.5 for the weigh-ins.
> 
> 
> He plans to get down to 205. He has a wrestling background (through college) and studies traditional Tae Kwon Do.


 
This is probably not the brightest thing he's done. I wish him well but I expect the worst tbh.


----------

